

Ask HN: What do you do while compiling? - coryfklein

As a software engineer I regularly encounter occasional downtimes on the order of 1-3 minutes. My knee-jerk response is to pull up HN, but that usually turns into a 10 minute downtime (or worse). What do you do to prevent loss of focus during these times?
======
zo1
Since I don't have such downtime due to waiting for compiles, I'm not entirely
sure what advice to offer.

Except:

Maybe you should spend that time trying to fix your long compile/recompile
times. Odds are you're re-compiling too much, or your binary is quite
monolithic and includes items that could be put into separate DLLs/shared
objects.

------
amarraja
I currently work on a large C# app, and even though we got the compile times
down to sub 30 seconds, I suffer from the same issue.

Nowadays, I will usually work on a feature in isolation in a new project so I
get a nice focused feedback loop. It doesn't stop the procrastination when I
have longer compiles, but it reduces the frequency at least.

------
informatimago
I browse the internet shops for faster hardware.

I used to continue editing code, but this is a bad idea, since I've got the
"save" reflex activating every 10 second, so the compiler breaks on incomplete
newly saved code.

------
wglb
Nowdays I mostly use languages that have no or very short compile times, e.g.,
Lisp, ruby. An embarrassing amount of my glue code is in bash.

------
bluerail
I would look away from any monitors or phones..

usually stretch and enjoy the view from my window.

------
RollAHardSix
HN too. :)

Go stand up and walk around. Stretch. It's good for you.

